# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Пазл "Старинная карта", 13200 элементов, собранный

## Stealth

Продам собранный пазл размером 292,5 на 135см. с изображением старинной карты! 
Производитель: Clementoni 
Для удобства картина разделена на 6 равных частей (97,5х67,5см.). Все 13200 частей пазла присутствуют.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN5WnKtkxsM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR3PAVC3wOA
Цена 4000 грн.

----------


## lizunka1982

ого)) ну и цена, вещь хорошая, но........не дешевая

----------


## BEETROOT

> Цена 4000 грн.


 а сколько же он новый (в несобранном состоянии стоит?)

----------


## Stealth

когда-то давно новый стоил около 1800 грн., но сейчас такой уже не найти

----------


## Bvlgari

Классный пазл  :smileflag:  мой поклон тому у кого хватило терпения собрать.  :smileflag: 
Правда цена слегка ошеломляет,но возможно так оно и есть.Я в ценах на такие вещи не "плаваю".
С.Ув

----------


## Bvlgari

Так он-же находится в Москве,по каким старинным картам Вы в Одессу забрели?  :smileflag: 



*http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/9/873804.html*

----------


## Froggy_1

> Так он-же находится в Москве,по каким старинным картам Вы в Одессу забрели? 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/9/873804.html*


 Так Вы посмотрите, колько он ТАМ стоит 
Так что если это тот же паззл, то нам тут круто уступили в цене  :smileflag: )

А если без шуток, то собравшему эту махину - большой респект.

----------


## Stealth

Это не тот же, а просто такой же, фотку оттуда только взял, если интересно могу позже сделать реальные фото

----------


## Stealth

Вот оригинальные фото,
цена подлежит обсуждению

----------


## Froggy_1

Еще раз Вам респект и огроменная уважуха  :smileflag: )
Удачной продажи.
Пы.Сы. Сама задумалась, а не собрать ли мне паззл. Тока начну деталек с 500, а там - посмотрим  :smileflag: )

----------


## lizunka1982

в Москве стоит 3000 бакарей)))

----------


## Stealth

> пазлы Clementoni такого размера стоят порядка 1550 грн. http://pazlov.net/ru/51-pazl-13200


 обратите внимание "Нет на складе"

----------


## Антари

Прикольно собранный стоит больше чем разобранный, всегда думала что пазлы для того чтоб доставить себе удовольствие собрать их. 
 Да может кому надо собрать то за деньги соберу, без проблем ).

----------


## captainandy

а собранный стоит больше чем разобраный потому что человек приложил труд к его сборке  :smileflag:

----------


## Stealth

> Прикольно собранный стоит больше чем разобранный, всегда думала что пазлы для того чтоб доставить себе удовольствие собрать их. 
>  Да может кому надо собрать то за деньги соберу, без проблем ).


 Сколько возьмете за сборку 13200? ))
после сборки это уже не пазл а элемент интерьера если рамку соответствующую сделать )

----------


## captainandy

> Сколько возьмете за сборку 13200? ))
> после сборки это уже не пазл а элемент интерьера если рамку соответствующую сделать )


 ага, а если такой пазлик? сколько за сборку?  http://www.educa.es/eng/products/product/index.php?id=-4&id_categoria=&id_familia=37&producto=1031

----------


## Stealth

продается!

----------


## Stealth

торг уместен!

----------


## Stealth

ап

----------


## Stealth

покупаем, торгуемся!
3000

----------


## Stealth

ап

----------


## Stealth

оп

----------


## Stealth

продается

----------


## Stealth

ап

----------


## Stealth

2000

----------


## Stealth

покупаем

----------


## Stealth

оп

----------


## Stealth

1500

----------


## Кристюшечка

есть ещё в продаже?

----------

